# UCLA Statement of Purpose length?



## r_film

Does anyone know how long the Statement of Purpose is for the film department? UCLA's website says the application says if it is a 500,1000,or 1500 word limit depending on the department, but I haven't "officially" started the application, I'm just working on the writing samples.


----------

